
Double Slit Experiment and Bayes (2019) - bookofjoe
https://www.yulingyao.com/blog/2019/double-slit/
======
317070
That is an extremely interesting blogpost! Thank you for sharing! It's been a
problem I have been struggeling with lately, as to how qm seems to have
negative probabilities in some contexts. I will study this blogpost deeply.

It does seem very technical for a hn audience.

~~~
FabHK
Interesting. My reaction was the opposite: I find it a very muddled and
unclear blogpost, and frankly I am not sure there is anything insightful or
useful in it. I’d say, yes, Answer 1 is it, you are looking at two different
settings, each of which is reasonably well understood by now. What has Bayes
got to do with it?

~~~
317070
I agree, the blogpost is not written clearly. But there is something
fundementally odd about how wavefunctions cause seemingly negative
probabilities. And understanding that might lead to improvements in how we
deal with probabilities and statistics.

Contrary to what people might think from their schoolbooks, a lot of
statistics is built on a swampy foundation.

~~~
aeternum
Constructive and destructive interference are generally well-understood and
common phenomena even in the macro world. Sound waves, ocean waves, string
instruments. With QM, the probability can never be negative since it is
calculated as the amplitude squared.

Somewhat similarly, with ocean waves, we are not concerned that troughs are
somehow creating negative energy when energy of an ocean wave = amplitude
squared.

